# Places to fish and camp?



## Cspliff (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good start to their year. I'm new to this form, and would appreciate any advice. I recently purchased a 19' Carolina skiff, 40 hp Yamaha. I am planning a trip to the gulf the 1st week of April. I would like to camp (tent), somewhere very close to a boat ramp, slip etc. Ideally, I would love be able to drive the boat right up to the campsite. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

freshwater? there's a cool campsite on Escambia River...Beck's fish camp.

Saltwater, the coolest would probably be to rent a bungalow on NAS pensacola and tie up at Sherman Cove Marina. They're both on the navy base and you'd need military priviledges....

I suppose you could anchor and tie up in the bay near the tent camping spots on ft pickens?

Orrrr, put all your camping gear in the boat and rough it camp on ft mcrae island! that's awesome IMO!

*if you have a military ID card, there's other cool place near here too!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Best place by far is Ft. Mcree if you're in salt!


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

St Andrews State Park if you are interested in coming to Panama City


----------



## Cspliff (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I'm going to look into ft. Mcree. Do I need a permit, or make reservations to camp there?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

No reservations or permits required. It's completely primitive camping. It can get pretty packed on the long weekends, so it's best to arrive early.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Look at Big Lagoon State Park, Pensacola*


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*Gulf State Park / Gulf Shores, Al*

I like Gulf State, plenty of places to tent camp with bath houses. You have fresh water in the park or can go across the road and saltwater fish.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Check out Big Lagoon in pensacola! I go out there all the time and it is one of the better camping area especially mosquito wise. But the launch their is a great boat launch plus their is great grass flats and plenty of docks to fish off of while in the boat. Also at night their is docks near the boat launch that have lights that is great for night fishing specks and reds. Great area and plenty to explore. Or you could try fort Pickens which is one of the better fishing areas in pensacola but I am not sure of a boat launch. Hope this helps! I will let you know big lagoon is my favorite though but the fort pickens has buildings you can explore that was involved in the war!
http://www.floridastateparks.org/biglagoon/
http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fort-pickens.htm


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

If you decide on Big Lagoon bring a sun shelter of some sort. We tent camped there and the camp sites are ashy and have little to no shade. The campgrounds are a good distance away from the launch, they have showers and playgrounds and snack machines Also check out Johnson's beach which is also a Florida National Park . They allow primitive camping there according to their brochures, but only on certain sites.


----------

